# Praying I find the right CGC prep course instructor



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Attending the right CGC prep course with Mercy is very important to me. I got Mercy's AKC S.T.A.R. puppy by taking a class at Waggin Tails in Manassas with Peggy Dobbins. She has a follow up Basic Obedience course that includes preparing for the Canine Good Citizen, but I can't take it with her as the instructor because I would like for her to perform the TDI evaluation test on us. She is the only TDI evaluator near where I live. I am now taking Basic Obedience at Mount Vernon Dog Training Club at their Burke location. I inquired about the next level class and I was told it was only being held in Alexandria. I had reached a dead end when I thought I had finally found a place to train Mercy up to her Companion Dog Title. There is the instructor who taught Mercy's puppy kindergaten class in Bealeton on a beautiful farm resort, but it's so far! I was considering Warrenton Kennel Club, but their classes take place on Tuesdays when I attend an uplifting Christian Living class at church that inspires me to be all I can be in Christ. So the last place I found, A Dog's Life in Broad Run Virginia is the training school where I wish to take Mercy for her CGC prep course. I communicated with Kathy McCoubrey, the instructor at A Dog's Life via e-mail and she stated that she might have a GCG prep course in Mid September, but wasn't sure yet. She told me to check back at her training school's web site in two weeks, now one more week. I hve done research on Kathy McCoubrey and found out that she is well known in the AKC community. She happens to also be a board member of Warrenton Kennel Club. She is also an AKC breeder of Merit of Dalmations. I was doing yet more research on her and found out that she is mentioned and quotes in an article on the dog channel website, the home of Dog Fancy magazine. Popular Dogs: Dalmatians I am begging God for her to be my CGC instructor. It would be so awesome!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow - you've already done a ton of homework to find the right training. I will say a prayer that you are able to train with the person you are hoping for.

Just a post-script: When I finally found a fantastic girl for our Rally-O and CGC prep training, I thought it was a miracle. She is a natural and her own dogs are her life. Anyhow with the downturn in the economy a few years back (and still going on !) she had to go back to a regular job and back to school nights. People were cutting expenses where they could and unfortunately her client base was not able to sustain her as a full time dog professional. Such a shame. She does occasional seminars now but we miss her so much!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

goldy1 said:


> Wow - you've already done a ton of homework to find the right training. I will say a prayer that you are able to train with the person you are hoping for.
> 
> Just a post-script: When I finally found a fantastic girl for our Rally-O and CGC prep training, I thought it was a miracle. She is a natural and her own dogs are her life. Anyhow with the downturn in the economy a few years back (and still going on !) she had to go back to a regular job and back to school nights. People were cutting expenses where they could and unfortunately her client base was not able to sustain her as a full time dog professional. Such a shame. She does occasional seminars now but we miss her so much!


Aw man! That's such a shame. I am trying to find something that I can do full time too instead of my boring 9 to 5 job.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Like I said in your other thread, you don't NEED to take classes before taking the CGC exam...I have taken Tess through two obedience classes, just regular obedience, and practiced for the CGC myself. We passed the first time. Things are not as complicated as they sound...!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Final Verdict*

Well, I have made my decision. Unfortunately Kathy McCoubrey is not having CGC classes next time around so it looks like it will be with Mary Ann Robertson in Bealton Virginia at Liberty Hill Pet Resort, a 13 acre farm where Mercy had her puppy kindergarten classes, learned to swim and attends Doggy Day Care once a week. While I am looking forward to the class which starts this Wednesday, September 5th, I am not looking forward to the drive. Bealton is far for me althogh not as far as Alexandria. That is why I was hoping to find somebody else closer. I will be coming home from where I work in Washington DC to Manassas, fixing dinner for my family then driving 20-25 miles down to Bealton for the class. I pray that I am never late for any of these classes. She is picked up at our house for doggy day care every Thursday. She is gone from 7:30 to 6:30. I still have 4 more Basic Obedience classes left at Mount Vernon Dog Training Club also. Wish me well!


----------

